# bouton assistive touch sur écran éteins



## nancyarchi (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Les deux bouton principaux de mon iPod touch sont morts (home et power) mais j'ai découvert la fonction assistive touch, bien pratique pour toutes les actions tactiles.

Le problème, c'est que le petit bouton blanc ne s'active que lorsqu'on "réveille" le terminal (genre appuyer sur le bouton home ou power)

A part désactiver le verrouillage automatique (ce qui va bouffer de la batterie rapidement), y'a t il une solution pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction assistive touch quand le terminal n'est pas réveillé?

Merci de vos réponses et à bientôt


----------



## harisson00 (29 Octobre 2012)

nancyarchi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les deux bouton principaux de mon iPod touch sont morts (home et power) mais j'ai découvert la fonction assistive touch, bien pratique pour toutes les actions tactiles.
> 
> ...


 

Bonjour, 

La réponse est un pe en retard, mais je viens de voir le forum, sinn pour votre question, il suffit de mettre l'iphone en mode silencieux et l'écran vas s'allumée automatiquement. 


Slts


----------



## nancyarchi (29 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de votre réponse. Il est juste dommage que mon iPod soit dépourvu de bouton silencieux


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

J'ai une idée ! Tu viens avec ton chargeur, et quand tu veux le reveiller, mets le a charger, comme ca il s'allume 

Ok, je sors...




Mais l'idée peut-etre bonne ! Si ca se trouve, le lecteur dock/carte SD doit peut-etre le reveiller au branchement ?


----------



## nancyarchi (11 Novembre 2012)

oui bah en fait, je me balade avec mon clavier bluetooth ou alors je le verrouille pas.


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

C'est une autre astuce...
Sinon faut te le faire reparer :s


----------



## nancyarchi (11 Novembre 2012)

Pas faux, mais comme la réparation c'est 130 euros, je préfère:
1/ le garder et économiser pour autre chose
2/ en acheter un nouveau sur le refurb + UN APPLE CARE


----------



## Link1993 (11 Novembre 2012)

Dans ce cas, je ne peux que te conseiller le nouvelle ipod touch, qui est excellent, et le plus beau de tout les touchs ! (Et l'iphone 5 par la meme occasion...)

Mais il ne devrait pas etre encore dans le refurb...


----------



## nancyarchi (8 Décembre 2012)

Je fais remonter le sujet car j'ai trouvé une autre solution: il suffit d'avoir une paire d'écouteurs Apple avec télécommande (je ne sais pas si les autres marchent mais ça devrait être le cas)pour réveiller le terminal.


----------



## Link1993 (8 Décembre 2012)

Ca devrai marcher avec les autres aussi. Ca passe sur le meme systeme


----------

